# Angeln auf Gran Canaria



## abzorb (18. Mai 2001)

hi tiffy
ich war zwar nicht auf gran canaria,aber lanzarote ist doch nicht so weit weg.damals hatten wir nur vom ufer aus gefischt,es war halt kein richtiger angelurlaub.als gerät hatte ich ne 3.60 rute 40-80g,vom ufer aus brauchste nich viel mehr,und 3.0 10-30g für köderfisch.als köder entweder köfis oder "gambas" (kleine langusten glaub ich),das ganze dann an einer seitenarmmontage mit 30g blei .was grosses wurde nicht gefangen,aber zum abendessen hats allemal gereicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,und vor allem sehr abwechslungsreich: muräne,tintenfisch,kugelfisch (nein den haben wir dann doch nicht probiert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)und die ganzen anderen bunten fischlis.
also ich würde halt ne ganz normale brandungausrüstung mitnehmen........kleiner tipp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 leg dich mit ner ultraschweren rute mit 80/90er geflochten mit einem boot im hafen auf die lauer,als köder nimmste am besten einen grossen thun .wenn du glück hast erwischst du einen von den grossen rochen die immer mit den fischern zusammen reinkommen, den grössten den ich dort gesehen hab hatte ca. 4m flügelspannweite.
ich wünsch dir nen tollen urlaub.


------------------





 mfg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




->>abzorb


----------



## Tiffy (18. Mai 2001)

danke für die schnelle Antwort abzorb.4 Meter Flügelspannweite ??? Da schnall ich mir dann lieber Wasserski unter. Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe dann kapp ich die Schnur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke für die Tipps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Tiffy (19. Mai 2001)

Hallo Leute,am 20.06.01 gehts los nach Gran Canaria. Wer von euch hat da schon mal geangelt. Die Ausfahrten sind bereits gebucht. Was mich interessiert:Kann man da auch vom Ufer Angeln ? Und was sollte man da an Gerät mitnehmen ? Bin zum ersten mal da, und hab leider überhaupt keine Idee was man da so braucht. Für eure Hilfe vielen Dank, und 

------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Schulti (19. Mai 2001)

Ich wünsche Dir auch einen schönen Urlaub!!


----------

